# Dinan Stage 2 BMW 135i by Street Dreams Detail



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*BMW 135, mostly used a weekend/trackday car. All aftermarket mods, ECU, suspension, exhaust etc. is all Dinan. Car makes approx. 360whp. No major correction done, light correction cleanup and layered up for protection.

Heavy brake dust from track days accumulated



















Stripping tires of old dressing










After initial foam car sprayed down with OPC to help further strip old LSP which was Zaino, even after this some beading was left which was killed with clay followed by IPA










Interior needed a bit of work

Before










After










Interior all finished










Powrlock on the doorjambs










Car was given a 1 step correction to remove light marring, only the trunk needed a bit of compounding. No need for rotary on this car

Using the new Griots DA for the first time, very solid machine










Engine before










Engine after










Polishing the air box



















Sealed with Rejex and all finished










LSP: Powerlock x2 topped with Werkstat AJT

Finished shots




























Sealed up with multiple coats of rejex





















































*


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

looking good dude


----------



## El_Cid (Jun 14, 2010)

Great !!


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

excellent job


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice car. Another good detail


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks boys!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Very nice work fella.............:thumb:


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Top job matey.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

b3n76 said:


> Top job matey.


Thanks!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice work as always, wouldnt expect anything else though. 

just ordered myself some PL


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Mighty fine job!
Bet it flies!


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

:thumb:I Like it, looks fresh! But I am biased, Silver coachwork and grey wheels FTW!


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

How do you like the griots garage DA? I am thinking of getting once.. What is the difference between it and the porter cable? I heard the porter cable likes to shake vibrate and make lots of noise..


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Cracking job again Dave.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks very nice, what pads/polish did you use for the light swirls/marring?

Thanks

Simon


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

great job as always bit of a beast that one


----------

